# How can I dump a generic device bios/firmware?



## Master (Apr 6, 2010)

hello all , im trying to dump my adsl modem firmware , but i dont know how ,
i have seen tools which were made to dump playstation bios to computer, but i couldnt find any articles which would describe the procedures and howtos .
the story is i tried to upgrade the modem with the latest firmware from my isp , and it happened to mess my modem functionality , so i thought it would be a good idea to actually reverse the procedure happened meaning to dump another intact modem firmware and upgrade mine with that .

anyways, any thought on this issue is appreciated . anything form needed knowledge base requirements(knowledge concerning the device!, coding, etc),how to approach it and stuff like these.

thanks alot in advance


----------



## Kreij (Apr 6, 2010)

What make and model is your modem?


----------



## Master (Apr 7, 2010)

asus am602(version 1.2 is written under the quick guide!dono if its the manual version or the device itself) .(october 27,2005)
im kinda not really concerned with the modem, if it breaks i get another one (the priority is learning the technic ), i just want to know how to dump a bios and how it is done , i mean how w1zzard could dump the VGA bios that easily, and if i want to do the same thing to a different device what should i do ?


----------

